

ASK Everyone: How to describe major purchases in 3 words or less? - nextmoveone

Hey everyone, I am working on the YC application. I am trying to describe complex/major purchases in 3 words or less.<p>Some examples of major purchases would be:
-A CAR
-A Mortgage
-A Boat
-A Web Designer
-A Consultants Services<p>Anyone know of a way to put it in a nutshell?<p>I've got "services/major purchases/commitment based decisions" so far, can anyone condense that? It seems way to long.
======
cperciva
"Over ten kilobucks". :-)

------
chaostheory
why can't you just say major purchase?

~~~
chadboyda
Agreed.

------
NSX2
High-value transactions? Major transactions? Significant transactions?
Important transactions?

